# What colors is this?



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm no expert when it comes to hav colors, so hope someone can help me out. Just wanting to learn more .
Have found this baby and it says he is brown. I've been looking here http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html, but I don't see any browns, only chocolate.
What can be expected of this color in terms of changing? Thnx.

And what about dark puppies on the second picture? I've no idea what color that is!?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know, but it sure is cute. I am guessing red. There are some (other) European posters here that have red havs. I would love to get a red Havanese. Two of my daughters are redheads!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Would love to be a readhead myself :biggrin1:.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

It depends on how the hair grows out and how the pigment comes in. AKC colors should be registered as how the dog will look AS AN ADULT.

Personally, I would say that the first one will end up being a red sable, as it seems like there are hints of a lighter coat under the initial bright red coat. It is unlikely that this puppy is a chocolate, but possible - the nose must be brown and so must the rims around the eyes.

As for the darker puppies, they are most likely red brindle. They will probably remain darker throughout their lifetime that the first puppy, however, nothing is guaranteed! Many Havanese change colors dramatically over the course of their lifetime!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it is a red sable also... I'm not sure there are any "brown" havs... they usually call it sable.  are you thinking of getting another hav!??


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup- I would agree with the red sable for the top pup- he will probably lighten quite a bit, with a 'reddish' hue as an adult. 
The bottom pups seem like typical sables to me also. They too will lighten up a bit- could be close to white/creamy as adults.
Aren't the Havanese just amazing!


----------



## timscooner (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it is a chocolate color.I don't think so its red.Nice photos,i really loved it.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> are you thinking of getting another hav!??


Only thinking .


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd guess red sable for the top one and brindle for the other two. None of them look chocolate to me. Chocolates have liver colored noses and eye rims. Stella is a chocolate and she also has chocolate paw pads.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

First pup is red sable, just like my Roki. Two dark pups on second photo could be brindle. Go to this link http://www.felici-animali.be/PdC_en_colours.htm
This is the best page explainig all about havanese colours.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Those pictures on the website above of color changes are amazing.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The first one looks like a red sable to me. Here is a collage of one of my girls from new born to about 6 months. She is now 1 1/2 years old and a little lighter.
the other two dark ones are brindles , but hard to say if they are red brindle or if it is just the lighting

"Merlot"


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you all! Always nice to learn something new :biggrin1:.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

*New babies in the town *

Curious about two dark colored. What color do you expect this boys to be in the future? I'm on the waiting list and this beauties are just borne! So there is a chance that I can get one!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They both look like sables to me. I think they should lighten up a lot as they grow up. Looks like they might have the darker masks, which I love.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> Curious about two dark colored. What color do you expect this boys to be in the future? I'm on the waiting list and this beauties are just borne! So there is a chance that I can get one!


 I like the one on the right top he or she looks like it has more dark that might stay darker then the other color Waiting list? do I smell a new addition to your family?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I love the markings on the one on the right end, with the black/brown coloring with the white spots with her sweet little paw bent under! I bet that is going to be a gorgeous pup!! Heck they are ALL gorgeous!!
So excited for you! how is fedja doing these days!?


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Good morning America :biggrin1:,

Maybe, just maybe we'll go for a second hav, IF there is a good personality match for Fedja in this litter. I have been looking around for some time, and now that I've discovered that Fedja probably has thyroid malfunction (doing great on the meds at the moment), I want him to have his own friend more then ever. 
There are 3 girls in this litter too. I have to wait till they all get a little older to see how they develop personality wise. This are the girls! I love black havs . But on the other hand I'm partial to boys. Anyhow I'll wait to see how their character develops before deciding anything.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sena, how exciting! Abby is a calm, laid-back girl and McGee is a little wild man but she loves him! They play and play - when she's done - he listens!

Good luck on finding the perfect match for Fedja!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rokipiki, your red sable Roki looks just like Rollie! How old is he? I am surprised to see that he kept so much his coloring. I am expecting Rollie to change quite a bit but I'd LOVE him to retain his lovely colors.

El Bueno Habanero, I agree with the posters that say that the lighter colored one is sable. Here are pics of our pup, Rollie. He is now 12 weeks old and I've included pics of him newly born and older and one of his dam (who looks like him, but with the lightening/silvering that is typical of the Havanese breed). I'm not sure about the other pups in your pic, but as you can see, Rollie was the only sable pup in his litter. the others were parti/piebald with mostly black & white with some brown mixed in for some of them.

I really think Rollie is going to darken and then probably lighten. In the most recent pic of him you can really see how there is a lot of grey mixed in with his red. In fact, the red is mostly at the tips and the grey is coming in underneath along with some cream.


----------



## affairsguaranteed (Jun 11, 2011)

really


----------

